# My protective girl!



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

My sweet Dani girl is such a love. I knew she kept an eye on me while we're out and about here on the farm. She's close but not an in-your-face kind of girl. So about 2 weeks ago she killed a wasp that tried to sting me. It hit me twice while I was running and screaming away. I'm allergic, don't judge.  So Dani literally jumped into the air to snatch the thing and killed it. I was super impressed and she got lots of praise. 

Today I was mowing around the house. In flip-flops, because that's how I mow. Anyhow, Dani was hanging around as she does. Before I had the opportunity to step on it, she grabbed and killed a copper head snake. I never even saw it before she got it. 

Unbelievably proud of my girl. I didn't see the snake bite her but am keeping an eye on her. So there's my brag. She's my girl.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Go Dani! Sounds like she's got your back!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Hope she didn't get bit! What a B-A dog!! Maybe wear snake chaps next time, YIKKKEESS.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

That's one of the 10 deadliest snakes in Australia, wow, not many situations more dangerous than that. I'm proud of your dog too, truly awesome!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Great job, Dani!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

That IS awesome! No signs of a bite yet???


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Dani you did great. KMH that is a wonderful girl you have there. im thinking areally nice treat and a big time massage or fetch game or whatever she loves. Way to go Dani!


----------



## Zrowland50 (Jun 23, 2015)

that is really awesome. thats why I love gsd.


----------

